# Sacha Cosmetics



## nichollecaren (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey everyone...I love this line, but they are no longer available in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a small stash that I would love to share with you guys.








Here they are all together row by row:

(L-R)Plum Berry Trio, Amethyst Trio

(L-R) Frosted White Eyeshadow, Perfect Wendy Eyeshadow,Forest Green Eyeshadow

(L-R)Millennium Aura Satin Powder, Golden Bronze Satin Powder, Candy Floss Satin Powder, Yellow Gold Satin Powder






























(the highlight broke, so I have it in a 5gm jar--forgot to include it in the pic)


----------

